# LAVA Subs LSP12 Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win a LAVA LSP12 Subwoofer*


















​

*LAVA Subs and Home Theater Shack*... have teamed up to give away a LAVA LSP12 Subwoofer to one lucky winner!



Qualification period is from _*January 10, 2011 through March 31, 2011*_.
Qualifying members must be registered by January 31, 2011 in order to qualify.
A random drawing will be held shortly after March 31, 2011 from the qualified entries.
You must have a minimum total post count of 25 posts in the forums. No post padding! (_*Minimum 25 word count per post!*_)
You must also have at least 10 posts during the qualification period... meaning if you already have 25 post, you will need 10 more.
Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway by posting below ONCE you are qualified. 

SHIPPING: Shipping cost to a USA address is included. If you are in foreign land and win the unit, you must provide a USA address for shipping. Someone else will have to be responsible for shipping to you. You may be able to acquire a UPS Store mailbox to aid in foreign shipment to you.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T

*This is the QUALIFICATION THREAD ONLY... any comments or questions should be posted in the discussion thread HERE!*


*DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD UNTIL YOU ARE ACTUALLY QUALIFIED!*


----------



## iconrl (Jul 30, 2010)

Please add my name to the drawing. 
Thanks for all the great giveaways!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Please add me as a entry for da 12" thumper.

Thanks!


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

I believe I'll qualify for this giveaway. I've been upgrading and researching as of late and would be thrilled to give a review of this lil' guy.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

I am qualified and would like to be entered. Thank you.


----------



## CatBrat (May 20, 2010)

I am now qualified and would like to be entered for the subwoofer giveaway.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Please add my name to the drawing.


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

I should be qualified


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the LAVA Subs LSP12 Giveaway. Maybe this is my turn. Thanks for entering me.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Im qualified, please enter me in the giveaway.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Please add me for the drawing as well.


*Semper Fi*


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the LAVA Subs LSP12 Giveaway.


----------



## cast55 (Dec 30, 2010)

* checks post count *

Good to go. Sign me up.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok since I just won a big prize I am pulling my entery and not entering this one! Good luck to you guys.


----------



## doc5150 (Jan 4, 2011)

Add me to the drawing please, I am qualified. Looks to be a nice sub for its intended price range, maybe i can win one then get a second for duals


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

Please add me to the drawing , looks like a very nice sub indeed !


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Would you please add me to the drawing, I now qualify, would go great with the new house build I am doing and keep my wife happy, or think she is happy because I would not be able to hear her either way


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway.

Good luck to all who enter


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I am qualified and would appreciate it if you would enter me for this give away. 

Thank You,

Steve


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Just finished adding my equipment to the list and I am now qualified for this give away. Please add my name to the list. By the way, thanks for all the fantastic prizes and for an awesome site!!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm qualified, Good luck to all..........:wave:


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I am qualified and would love to be entered in this giveaway. Thank you!


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I am qualified. Please enter me in the drawing.

Thank you!


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

I am qualified and would like to be entered in the drawing. Thanks


----------



## Slyder01 (Jan 11, 2011)

please enter me in the drawing for the lave sub. Love the price on this sub and it would help as i'm adding more subs..


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Near as I can tell, I've qualified. Please enter me in the givaway.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Need a new sub for the living room. I'm qualified and in.


----------



## HTNut42 (Jul 4, 2010)

I am qualified, so please enter my name into this giveaway if you would. Another awesome giveaway awaits a lucky winner. Good luck everyone!


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

I am qualified and would like to enter - thanks!


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I am qualified and would love to be entered in the drawing. Thanks!


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

This site rocks! Thanks for bringing in another great giveaway.

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the LAVA Subs LSP12 Giveaway
Thanks for entering me.


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into your sub drawing.

nezff


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Yahoo!!! It looks like I am qualified. Please enter me in the drawing too .

Thank you!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I am qualified and would like to be entered in the drawing. Thank you.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

I like free stuff. Count me in on this!!


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I am qualified and appreciate being added to this giveaway.

Thanks for another great contest!


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

I am qualified. Looks like a really nice sub. Thanks for another great giveaway!


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

I am qualified and would like to be entered. Thanks!


----------



## kudo11 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am qualified and I would like to be entered in to the drawing/contest.
LAVA Subs LSP12 Giveaway thanks mert!


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

As far as I can remember, I am qualified, and would love to be entered into this drawing please. My dad really needs a subwoofer for his garage, and this would fit *perfectly*.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I believe I'm qualified. So please enter me in the contest.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm qualified... toss me in the ring!


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm qualified, please enter me.


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

I believe I'm qualified, and willing to donate to a family member that is in much need of a REAL sub!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Come on down *sub_crazy*... you are our LAVA LSP12 Subwoofer winner!

*Congratulations!*


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

:dancebanana:arty::fireworks1:

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

I am going to bow out of the next couple of giveaways so other members have a better chance.

Thanks again to Sonnie and the entire Home Theater Shack team:T


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats Mike


----------



## Slyder01 (Jan 11, 2011)

congratulations!!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

:clap:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright, Mike! :bigsmile:


----------

